# Lemur Leaf Frog (Agalychnis lemur) - Pics



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Never before have I seen such vibrant luminosity in leaf frogs so here are some updated pics of my group of Lemurs a long with their frog nursery. They are really starting to come along and are growing rapidly. 

*Females *(larger of the group with a verocious appetite )




























*Males* (more active of the group - these are going to be trouble makers)





































Rise and shine (not happy after being woke up - typical Agalychnis when dormant)




























Their frog nursery (live potted Spathiphyllum and Pothos)


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

They look awesome really cute inquisitive faces I'd love to be able to keep some kind if frog one day


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

gimme gimme gimme


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I want some!!!!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

J4MES said:


> gimme gimme gimme


no no no :lol2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

These guys are awesome, how big do they get?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Double the size their at now mate as they are still quite young.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, beautiful neon beasties...sure a beautiful, James, your frogs make me want to keep some.....


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

zekee said:


> Wow, beautiful neon beasties...sure a beautiful, James, your frogs make me want to keep some.....


Tom, come over to the dark side mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

They do have a certain charm too them, especially when compared to some of my pet rocks....saying that I still love my turtles, but find myself increasingly camped in phibs lately....:-0


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

James, you've got three species that I'll happily have the offspring of when you breed the adults. You'll definately be getting a few quid off me in the next 12 months or so lol

Oh, by the way I will reply to that PM at some point, I'm not ignoring you- just been a bit hectic at work so not much time for in depth posts haha.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> James, you've got three species that I'll happily have the offspring of when you breed the adults. You'll definately be getting a few quid off me in the next 12 months or so lol


You should see what's coming in a few weeks time (hush hush) :whistling2:



ronnyjodes said:


> Oh, by the way I will reply to that PM at some point, I'm not ignoring you- just been a bit hectic at work so not much time for in depth posts haha.


OK mate, no worries!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> You should see what's coming in a few weeks time (hush hush) :whistling2:


Shall I take the bait and ask what :whistling2: lol



> OK mate, no worries!


:2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Shall I take the bait and ask what :whistling2: lol


not yet Jon - all shall be reviled in due course :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here we go again, teasing us with tip bits. :lol2:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

What stunning frogs!

May I ask though, what is the hatch in picture 6 for? ( bit of a weird question I know )


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

lol - had to revert back to take a look @ pic#6 myself as I had no idea what you meant by 'hatch'. All it is mate is a cricket keeper, the holes where the cricket tubes go.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> lol - had to revert back to take a look @ pic#6 myself as I had no idea what you meant by 'hatch'. All it is mate is a cricket keeper, the holes where the cricket tubes go.
> 
> image


Oh ok, I thought you had built it into a set up so you could put livefood in without loosing alot of humidity/heat...:2thumb:


----------



## Foofighter (Jan 21, 2013)

those frogs are awsome mate the colours really cool. Whats coming in a few weeks, cant wait to see. nice picture quality too must have a cool camera.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Foofighter said:


> those frogs are awsome mate the colours really cool. Whats coming in a few weeks, cant wait to see. nice picture quality too must have a cool camera.


Thx foofoo! the pics were taken with a Nikon D3100 SLR :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> not yet Jon - *all shall be reviled* in due course :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I revile people all the time- they don't usually look forward to it, though.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG they are amazing! Not heard of them before :flrt: stunning colours and love their eyes


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I revile people all the time- they don't usually look forward to it, though.


oh good here we go! 



samurai said:


> OMG they are amazing! Not heard of them before :flrt: stunning colours and love their eyes


Cheers Zach


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

looking v nice!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Had the big clean out today and managed to get some more shots of the group of Lemurs. They are all doing very well and growing fast now. Two being Males as they have started to 'squeak' at night. A short, sudden high pitch tone


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Difficult to get them to all be in one single frame and they have a right leap on them. When one goes.... the others follow. It's like putting popcorn in the microwave. pop.. pop.. pop.. pop.. pop......


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute little beasties.

Are they easy to keep?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Marwolaeth said:


> Cute little beasties.
> 
> Are they easy to keep?


Yeah super easy. Warm with high humidity and plenty of cover. Small fruit flies and micro crickets dusted every 3 days with rep-cal. That's about it really it :2thumb:


----------



## brynnjenkins (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG wanting! :/ how much do little guys like this usualy cost ? cant get any time soon but this year im hoping lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

brynnjenkins said:


> OMG wanting! :/ how much do little guys like this usualy cost ? cant get any time soon but this year im hoping lol


Depends where the source comes from. EU is the cheapest with prices anywhere from £50 - 100. Whereas CA and the US you would be looking at far more. Their status is critically endangered in the wild and have almost been wiped out by numerous factors in Panama and Costa Rica. CB individuals are available but unfortunately they are not very common within the UK so you would have to go further afield to acquire them.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome! :2thumb:
I love the sleepy frog picture! :flrt:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Some updated pics. These little beauties are approaching 12months old now and the males have just started to call out.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing-looking frogs! :flrt:


----------

